# My ottos are trying to breed!



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've owned ottos for years but i've never had any reproduce. Today I noticed the pair acting weird and after a little research i'm pretty sure they're trying to reproduce. They keep forming themselves in a 'T' like i've seen in other pictures (i managed to snap a semi-decent one of my own). Also, the female is quite larger than normal. Maybe i'll get lucky and have a successful breeding pair.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's some pics:


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pics! Fascinating. Never have seen that. I will have to do some research myself.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

Me neither- it scared me when i first saw it. I thought one of them was trying to suffocate and kill the other...ha.


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

hilikus16 said:


> Me neither- it scared me when i first saw it. I thought one of them was trying to suffocate and kill the other...ha.


Please don't confuse marriage with mating...


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

MagpieTear said:


> Please don't confuse marriage with mating...


bahaha quote of the day!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

WOw very Fascinating pics!

Nice one MagpieTear!


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

wish you luck!


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

Do that breed like Cory? I used to see my panda cory doing that and a few minutes later you will see the eggs on the female's plec fin


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

From what i've read they breed very similarly to corys


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

if they breed like corys, then they are breeding right now. Do you see any egg on the glass or leaf of a plant?


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ya i've seen 3 total so far. I'm assuming they hatched or got swept away by the current. I guess i'll cross my fingers and give it a few weeks.


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

Next time you should try try taking it out and put it in a breeder net. That way you can see them grow and easier to feed them.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

I was looking in my tank today and noticed a tiny otto fry. He's about 1/8" long. I have my fingers crossed that he makes it.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats! That is really exciting. I will keep my fingers crossed for them. They really are great fish.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

My ottos have been at it AGAIN. I woke up this morning to ~15 more eggs. I haven't spotted the fry since 2 days ago but I'm hoping he's just hiding well.


----------

